
Show HN: LOGEO, a web app based on Spanish language Twitter data - transpy
INTRODUCTION<p>I present my first web application, written in Python! <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.moorelanguage.com" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.moorelanguage.com</a><p>I&#x27;ve been working in translation&#x2F;localization for some years. Then I started learning more about text data and decided to learn Python.<p>Recently, I&#x27;ve been working on a side project that involves data analysis of Spanish language data.<p>THE DATA<p>I have seen some analysis on Twitter data, but none in Spanish so far. Thanks to Google Dataset Search I found a nice dataset: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2Cn6sKH" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;2Cn6sKH</a><p>I started learning some libraries and exploring the data set. Then I built a web app with it.<p>THE APP<p>This is an app that allows you to explore the whole dataset on a map. Also, it leverages the dataset to implement a similarity model, to guess the city of any text you input.<p>You can do the following things within the app:<p>Enter one word. See the cities in which the word is used with the highest frequency. Click on the circles on the map to see the most similar words in each city.<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;YR8x0G2" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;YR8x0G2</a>]<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;8gJ3qEP" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;8gJ3qEP</a>]<p>Compare two words. See the cities in which these are used with the highest frequency.<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;VQHmPLY" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;VQHmPLY</a>]<p>Click on any country name. See the most frequent or unique words for that country.<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;RMAMRy4" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;RMAMRy4</a>]<p>Find the regional origin of a text in Spanish. See which cities are the most similar to the text you entered.<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;nG69gie" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;nG69gie</a>]<p>[<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;N9Lni8A" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;N9Lni8A</a>]<p>TOOLS<p>I used Pandas to read and process the dataset. For text processing, I used Gensim. To plot the cities on a map, I used Folium. I used Flask to build a web app, which I host on Digital Ocean.<p>CONCLUSION<p>I enjoyed this process a lot! I am happy about it, I learned a lot and I was able to materialize my idea.<p>The code is in github: <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;luismond&#x2F;logeo" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;luismond&#x2F;logeo</a><p>What do you think? What could I do next?
======
djaychela
Hey

Learning Python person here.... I like what you've done, and thanks for
showing it (and the code). It's nice to see a project which does something
that's interesting, but where the code base is small enough to actually
understand, so I've found it useful to look through it and read some of the
code.

For 'next', I'd have said some improvements to the UI - for instance, if it
was possible to overlay one of the 'similar' to words which appear below a map
in a different colour so you could see more of the difference in distribution?
And maybe making the front page a series of buttons (with multiple buttons on
each line) rather than the scroll-heavy list that's present at the moment.

Just meant as constructive suggestions, and also from experience I know that
having someone else ask for something leads you down paths you've not thought
of.. good work though!

~~~
transpy
Hey thank you! I really appreciate you taking the time to checking it out!
Yes, I am working to improve the UI, I spent most of the time working on the
back end, on the actual scripts. There lies my strength, I guess. I am not a
very good graphics or web designer, and I plan to work with a UI person in the
future. Stay tuned, I will make this app work also for English speaking
cities!

